# Safe Wood / Trees for Marmoset Monkeys



## Chamelian (Mar 11, 2010)

Can anyone give me a definitive list on what safe woods and tree branches can be put in a marmoset/primate enclosure. What I have found out so far is very sketchy and confusing - such as fruit trees are OK but apparently not apple trees which are toxic! I don't want to get this wrong so any help would be appreciated.

I have untreated Deal (pine) for the actual enclosure itself which I will weather protect with Cuprinol Garden Shades (when the snow is gone) which the manufacturer have said is safe to use.

I will also be asking a tree surgeon to supply wood chip for the bottom of the enclosure and again any advise on what would be safe to use and what is best to mask the smells etc would be very useful.

Many thanks.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Fruit trees are fine, though there may be some questioning as to whether Cherry is ok or not. Willow is also great, though as it is a soft wood, will be chewed fairly quickly. Pine is generally ok too.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Chamelian said:


> Can anyone give me a definitive list on what safe woods and tree branches can be put in a marmoset/primate enclosure. What I have found out so far is very sketchy and confusing - such as fruit trees are OK but apparently not apple trees which are toxic! I don't want to get this wrong so any help would be appreciated.
> 
> I have untreated Deal (pine) for the actual enclosure itself which I will weather protect with Cuprinol Garden Shades (when the snow is gone) which the manufacturer have said is safe to use.
> 
> ...


Ive used pine and fruit trees for years and never had any bother..

I use shavings in the inside enclosures about 3 to 4 inch thick and increase if they are ready to give birth..(sometimes bubble rap on top of that as well ,,when pregers)

Outside enclosures i use bark or chips...
The ones from bq or summit..

It has quite a strong smell and is ok but as your marmies get settled and there for a period of time nothing masks the smell..

I quite like it,,but i kept ferrets when i was a kid and liked the smell...
Had no other option really...
The thing with primates is the cleaner you try to keep them then the more they will scent...


----------



## Chamelian (Mar 11, 2010)

*Safe Wood*

Looks like pine, fruit trees (not Cherry) and willow it is then. Thanks guys.

Peter, the bark chips you use outside - are they these from B&Q:
B&Q Large Chipped Bark 100L, 0000003717530

Many thanks


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Ive used pine and fruit trees for years and never had any bother..
> 
> I use shavings in the inside enclosures about 3 to 4 inch thick and increase if they are ready to give birth..(sometimes bubble rap on top of that as well ,,when pregers)
> 
> ...


Same here Peter! Clark hated the smell when I used to have ferrets, but I quite liked it!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Chamelian said:


> Looks like pine, fruit trees (not Cherry) and willow it is then. Thanks guys.
> 
> Peter, the bark chips you use outside - are they these from B&Q:
> B&Q Large Chipped Bark 100L, 0000003717530
> ...


YEP...Thats them,,they smell really good and are damp,,
Good place for critters to hide....
Plus it seems to me to be the most hygenic as its quite big peices..
If you use shavings inside watch they arent scented..Just natural.
Also shavings and not sawdust..

Had a prob at one of the zoos where a pair of twin c/tops had bad eyes and it was sawdust irratation..
Must have been dropped and recovered and the dust got in..
If itts dust then cover is needed so not much point..

I like the shavings as other than lifting what you can see..
It soaks up the pee and therefore kinda keeps maintinanc down a bit..
Which is good if youve lots to clean and muck out...

Find it difficult with plants in the outside as marmies and plants dont seem to go together..(kill them pretty dam quick)

Spent hundreds on bamboo once..Looked really good and they loved it but they died really quick..


----------



## Chamelian (Mar 11, 2010)

Peter, that's really helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Welsby (Jan 11, 2014)

I know this is an old thread, but are plum trees ok with marmosets?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Welsby said:


> I know this is an old thread, but are plum trees ok with marmosets?


Dont see any problem with plumb.
Not cherry blossom though.
Pine better dry 
Not with pines.
Pine sap is toxic.

Ive had no probs with pine.
But not fresh


----------



## Chamelian (Mar 11, 2010)

I've used plumb branches without any problems.


----------

